# Issues with John Deere snow blade on X320



## jrfisher (Nov 13, 2011)

First post here! I have read this forum off and on for a while and have gotten some great information, so I figure you guys might be able to help me out with my question...

I installed the JD 44" plow blade on my X320 today and something just doesn't seem right to me. I followed the directions to a T and everything looks right, but the attachment raising/lowering pedal doesn't seem to be operating right. When unlock the pedal from the "up" position (from where you pull the pedal back by hand and lock), the pedal automatically drops to the down position. Normally, the weight of the mower deck would pull the pedal back so that you would step down on the pedal in order to raise the deck and lock it in the up position. With the blade on, the spring seems to pull the pedal down (away from the driver) and the blade raises off the ground. So, it is operating backward from the way it is supposed to?

What am I missing? Am I supposed to be putting weights on the deck that the blade is bolted on to? If you push down on the blade, the pedal moves back (toward the driver's seat), like if the blade were heavier it would pull the spring down and drop the blade all the way to the ground. Did I do something wrong in the installation process or am I supposed to have weights on the blade?

I really want to figure this out without having to go to the dealer as they are 30 miles away and I don't have a trailer to haul the thing on.

Any ideas?


----------



## winklerg047 (11 mo ago)

I sir am having the SAME problems. Sure wish i could get help also.


----------

